# Tampon crafts



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I thought of you all when i seen this link!!! LOL enjoy

http://www.tamponcrafts.com/halloween.html


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmmmm...what to do w/that last box of tampons going to waste since menopause...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's true! You can do anything with anything. ROFL! But the earrings were just too much. Ewww.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG!!
Somebody has way too much time on their hands!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

veme..... my thoughts exactly... have to say to funny though


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Well....ok I guess you can make anything crafty LOL


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

I must say - that Tampon Shooter Blowgun is rather nifty looking. Who would've thunk it?

It's amazing the warnings that have to be added 'tho - what ever happened to a little common sense. :shrug: I kid you not, this is a direct quote from the website:

"Do not use tampons that have been worn. This is unhygienic and the expanded tampons will clog the gun barrel."


----------

